# [SOLVED] cant modprobe snd_ctxfi

## mpharter

I upgraded to the 2.6.31 kernel for x-fi support.  I'm pretty sure that i did something wrong thugh because even though i compiled the module I cant modprobe snd_ctxfi.  Did I miss a step that I should have done besides and emerge -av gentoo-sources and then compile the new kernel?  Any help would be awesome

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_Dual_Core_Processor_5050e-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 18 Sep 2009 21:30:20 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /home/mythtv/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cdaudio cdr cleartype cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvb dvd dvdr encode flac fortran gdbm glitz gnome gpm gtk hal howl iceweasel iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde libvisual lirc mmx mono moonlight mp3 mtp mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl png podcast pppd python qt qt3 qt4 readline reflection samba scrobbler session spl sse sse2 ssl svg swat sysfs tcpd tiff toolbar truetype type1 unicode vdpau vorbis wavpack wma xinerama xorg zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" LIRC_DEVICES="mceusb2" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by mpharter on Sat Sep 19, 2009 12:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## muhsinzubeir

from the info you provided the kernel upgrade is not successful you are still on old kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5.

Use the kernel guide for more info http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml#doc_chap10

Verify that the new kernel has been selected by checking like this:

```
eselect kernel list
```

Shortly this is how I upgrade mine after emerge newkernel:

 *Quote:*   

> # cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r2
> 
> # cp ../linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1/.config .
> 
> # make oldconfig
> ...

 

Cheers...

----------

## mpharter

Indeed you are right.  However eselect kernel list shows the .31 kernal selected.  Making me still very lost.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

I am also confused what happened in there, pls provide the following to make the situation more clearer:

```
uname -a && ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

P:S

May be you could try re-install and recompile, dont forget to backup your .config first.

----------

## mpharter

```
Linux TalRasha 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Wed Jul 15 18:16:16 CDT 2009 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 5050e AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Sep 18 18:46 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.31-gentoo
```

Seems really strange to me.  Ill try the reinstall and get back to you.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

According to that uname -a, it shows your kernel was built on wed 15...make sure you have copied your recent kernel img to the boot partition.

good luck

----------

## mpharter

Something that i did fixed it.  Wierd but im not complaining.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

As long as it works....  :Wink: 

----------

